# What kind of game camera do you use



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Many of you use game cameras of one kind or another. All kinds of ads on TV as what is the best, but what has worked best for you? I know they don't have to be the most expensive to be good and I know that the very low end ones most of the time will not do the job wanted. I have used Bushnell for a couple of years or so and they do what seems like a really good job so far and they are not real expensive or real inexpensive. What works for you and what would you recommend if a friend were going to buy one? I would like to have one more and would like to see what someone else uses and would have nothing else. Thanks!


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Have a pair of very low end Wildviews(I think), be lucky to take a picture if you did 10 minutes of jumping jacks in front of them.

Am thinking about getting Moultrie Game Spy M80 or 2.










Three operational modes
IR triggered game camera
Time-lapse plot camera
Plot camera by day/Infrared camera by night
5.0 MP resolution
Battery life calculator
Time-lapse mode
Video with sound


The MoultrieÂ® Game SpyÂ® M-80 Mini 5.0 Megapixel Digital Game Camera lets you choose from three operational modes: IR triggered game camera, Time-lapse plot camera, or Plot camera by day, infrared camera by night! 5.0 MP resolution camera features a battery life calculator and video with sound. The Game Spy M-80 Mini accepts up to 32 GB SD card (not included) and includes USB cable, mounting strap, and plot-stalker software CD. Uses four or eight AA batteries (not included). Dimensions: 5" x 3.75" x 2.5".

Better description at Midway


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

two things it must have rechargeable battery,,,,,digital picture card,,,,,,,


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

coup said:


> two things it must have rechargeable battery,,,,,digital picture card,,,,,,,


I have rechargeable batteries, not sure how long they will last, but I recharge about every month. I have digital cards. Pleased at this time with what I have but would like to get another.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I saw a bunch of day and flash pictures from one of these and was really impressed with the sharpness and quality.

http://www.intlmidway.com/intl/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?SaleItemID=877930

Moultrie L-50

The guy had several other brands he was using, Bushnell cheap models and Tasco and some other, but none was close to the picture quality of the Moultrie.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> I saw a bunch of day and flash pictures from one of these and was really impressed with the sharpness and quality.
> 
> http://www.intlmidway.com/intl/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?SaleItemID=877930
> 
> ...


Not too high priced either!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

braggscowboy said:


> Not too high priced either!


Yep, the guy had 3-4 kinds and they were all in the cheap price range. This one was head and shoulders above the others. One off brand he said wouldn't trigger if you walked 15' in front of it. This one stretches way out. It shot a squirrel at maybe 25 yards in a couple of pics.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I cant remember the EXACT name but we do have a "newer to us" Moultrie, we LOVE the photo quality.. but it takes 3 burst photos.. but it is sooo sensitive if the wind blows you get alot of "TREE" movements. But the batteries LAST FOREVER.. we have had them out in the woods since beg of Oct,, havent changed em yet! 
We also have a Bushnell weve had for a few yrs.. LOVE IT.. (when it works) batteries run out alot!! with no warning! We have changed these 2 times already.. but the photos are pretty good, and have seen some BEAUTIES on this one more consistant than the other... and doesnt take photos of them PESKY SQUIRRELS! lol


----------

